# Help with a gift!



## SaraD (Sep 6, 2019)

Hello,
I am just working on getting a gift together for my husband for our anniversary and was hoping for a little help. He is an experienced machisist with a home shop with all sorts of contraptions in it. At one point I over heard him saying he would like parallel pliars and T wrench Allen wrenches. Just wondering if anyone can give me any gift advise or if you know what these things are what would be some good ones? Any help is appreciated!!


----------



## kb58 (Sep 6, 2019)

I can help with the T wrench solution. You can get English size, metric, or a set of both. Here's an English size set:
https://www.amazon.com/Bondhus-1339...wrench+allen&qid=1567794251&s=gateway&sr=8-10

I'm guessing that he'd probably appreciate both, though, so here's the metric set:
https://www.amazon.com/Bondhus-1538...wrench+allen&qid=1567794417&s=gateway&sr=8-34

These are only examples; Amazon has hundreds of brands and set sizes.

...and be happy that a new lathe or mill wasn't on his wish list!


----------



## royesses (Sep 6, 2019)

Pliers, Parallel Flat Nose Smooth Jaw from Amazon. Just search for them on Amazon, there are many price ranges.
I have both sets of Bondhus T style Allen wrenches, They are are high quality.





						Amazon.com: Parallel Action Jewelry Pliers, Light, Flat Nose, Smooth, 5": Arts, Crafts & Sewing
					

Buy Parallel Action Jewelry Pliers, Light, Flat Nose, Smooth, 5": Jewelry Pliers - Amazon.com ✓ FREE DELIVERY possible on eligible purchases



					www.amazon.com
				




Roy


----------



## matthewsx (Sep 6, 2019)

I would say if you don't have the exact item he's looking for it might be better to buy from a local source where exchanges are easy. 

Back when I worked at Harbor Freight I would often suggest to people in your situation that they should buy an anvil and gift wrap it with the receipt. Nobody ever took me up on that but imagine the surprise on his face when presented with a gift he can barely lift

Wait though, if he's not already on here maybe a membership to hobby-machinist.com would be good....


Cheers,

John


----------



## royesses (Sep 6, 2019)

matthewsx said:


> I would say if you don't have the exact item he's looking for it might be better to buy from a local source where exchanges are easy.
> 
> Back when I worked at Harbor Freight I would often suggest to people in your situation that they should buy an anvil and gift wrap it with the receipt. Nobody ever took me up on that but imagine the surprise on his face when presented with a gift he can barely lift
> 
> ...


Hey John great Idea for a gift. Wish I would have thought of that. The reason I suggested Amazon is it is so easy to return or exchange purchases from Amazon. They pay postage and send you a shipping label prepaid.


----------



## dulltool17 (Sep 6, 2019)

For T-handle Hex wrenches, Bondhus are awesome!


----------



## Bob Korves (Sep 6, 2019)

Parallel pliers are a good gift if you get good quality ones.  The best are made by Sargent.




__





						#1006 - Parallel Action Flat Nose Pliers | SARGENT Tools
					

The parallel action flat nose plier is similar to the side cutting plier #1026 without a side cutting feature.




					www.sargenttools.com
				



I have a pair of 1006 Sargent pliers that I have had for about 40 years, and they still look and perform like new.  They are not the cheapest, they are the best and will last a lifetime.  When you need them, they are really nice to have...

Cheap import copies are a waste of time...


----------



## Flyinfool (Sep 6, 2019)

You are a wonderful wife, Many wives really hate their hubbies hobbies, and would never support them.

I also agree that the above mentioned tools are all real good stuff.


----------



## higgite (Sep 6, 2019)

FWIW, I have both the inch and the metric sets of Bondhus T-handle Allen wrenches that kb58 provided links to above. I've been very happy with them. I've used some smaller of the sizes almost daily for 5 or 6 years and they have held up really well. Some of the larger sizes I've only used a few times, but was grateful to have them when I needed them. They would make a good gift.

Tom


----------



## fixit (Sep 6, 2019)

YOU'RE A GOOD WIFE, he is blessed


----------



## brino (Sep 6, 2019)

Here's some other links for mail-order Bondus t-handle allen wrenches in Canada.

imperial: https://www.kbctools.ca/itemdetail/1-927-13190
metric: https://www.kbctools.ca/itemdetail/1-927-13189

It's great that your doing your research......it shows you care.

-brino

(PS: and if he doesn't like it you can point him here and blame all of us!)


----------



## Tozguy (Sep 7, 2019)

Sara, re the parallel pliers, I have had some for years and they can do some things better than any other style of pliers. Truly a joy to use.
To me the pliers are more special as a gift because we tend to 'do without' because of the price. It would help to know what specific hobbies he has to help determine the choice to make for the jaws.

These are the ones I use.  https://www.brownells.com/gunsmith-.../high-grade-parallel-jaw-pliers-prod6707.aspx


----------



## Latinrascalrg1 (Sep 7, 2019)

-brino

(PS: and if he doesn't like it you can point him here and blame all of us!)
[/QUOTE]

Only A Fool would complain to his Wife about her buying him tools regardless if he truly likes the tool gift or not....
Many men have to blow open the handbag with dynamite when buying tools is ever mentioned so to have a spouse that encourages your hobby (so long as its not a bad hobby, lol) is something to appreciate and you dont want to Shut that down!


----------



## davidcarmichael (Sep 7, 2019)

SaraD said:


> Hello,
> I am just working on getting a gift together for my husband for our anniversary and was hoping for a little help. He is an experienced machisist with a home shop with all sorts of contraptions in it. At one point I over heard him saying he would like parallel pliars and T wrench Allen wrenches. Just wondering if anyone can give me any gift advise or if you know what these things are what would be some good ones? Any help is appreciated!!


You should encourage him to maintain a wishlist in amazon. I do so all of my female relatives know they are giving me something I want, even if they have no idea what it is. I only have female relatives so this is extra important.


----------



## davidcarmichael (Sep 7, 2019)

SaraD said:


> Hello,
> I am just working on getting a gift together for my husband for our anniversary and was hoping for a little help. He is an experienced machisist with a home shop with all sorts of contraptions in it. At one point I over heard him saying he would like parallel pliers and T wrench Allen wrenches. Just wondering if anyone can give me any gift advise or if you know what these things are what would be some good ones? Any help is appreciated!!


I only mentioned female relatives as they have no interest in what I do.


----------



## Flyinfool (Sep 8, 2019)

I also maintain wish lists at several places, My friends and relatives are both male and female and non of them have any clue what they are buying for me.


----------

